# miami florida sq event nov. 14th



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

is there anything happening in florida apart from spring break nationals?

just seems so unfair that there arent any sq competitions in florida 

ill be willing to attend a mini meet if anyone interested..


----------



## batman6 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

damn I wish I lived in Florida...


----------



## 2wheelie (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

Hell, it's been pretty freakin cold here lately. Nothing compared to BC but still...


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

sigh still no responses 
what if us florida guys organise a mini meet? maybe somehwat like a test and tune??


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

Responded in that other thread you had mentioned this in but yea I'd be down for sure. Where you at in FL?


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

My gear is all currently rockin the closet, but i'd love to get together and at least "talk shop". I'm in the Tampa/Wesley Chapel area and would love to attend a meet. The last IASCA show I went to was The 1997 finals in Greenville, SC and I didn't even get to compete because my car got jacked!


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

well lets see if we can garther some interest over the next couple weeks and see if we can set a date! tell all your sq friends also!


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

wow almost no interest after all those weeks? we dont have to limit it to south florida alone u know..


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

I wouldnt mind something like that, I live in plantation btw


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

pmd a couple guys and central florida might be best for the location as it would allow a central meeting location for guys from north an central florida... a date maybe in october will be best...

suggestions for venues etc would be appreciated and ideas are more than welcomed as im not from central florida so LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

I would be interested in this, as long as it doens't conflict with my schedule (Navy). Will be looking for a location and date solidified! Maybe repost this as a Central Florida meet; maybe we can get more people interested if they know it's not in South Florida...


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

*Re: South Florida meet?*

well i figured that an i spoke to a couple people via pm and i dont think the venue would be in south florida most likely central flroida maybe..i live in florida but if a mod can rename the thread to florida meet that would be nice...

the meet would be in september or october maybe..

as i said i have no affiliation to any brands or stores just for the sake of the few sq guys scattered around florida where there are no meets or sq shows to attend!

but because im not in central florida im not sure where would be an appropriate location..so guys who know that area would have to chip in..

but i spoke to h-audio aka here i come and he said he would see if he can help make it happen and he would be interested in attending also..plus he would have more ideas on how to make this happen! so spread the word!


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

also should i post it up on floridaspl? as its a florida based forum?


----------



## jkjkjk (May 24, 2010)

IM NEW! I LIVE IN CENTRAL FL. IM DOWN TO MEET UP... LET ME KNOW.. PLEASE KEEP ME IN THE LOOP.. THANKS! JOHN


----------



## routzong (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm up in Jacksonville. Let me know when and where and I would love to try and meet up sometime.


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

problem is finding a location in central florida where everyone can meet up..im from south florida and have no clue of how things are and where would be a suitable location on that side of florida..

so if some1 from central florida will have to assist in making that happen by suggesting locations etc..


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

still trying to make this happen..

but for anyone interested there is possibility of making iasca competition return to florida throught the year.. would anyone be interested in attending if it was a certified iasca event?


----------



## mkellypc (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm near Tampa and would luv to do a meet. Anyone one else near Tampa/Orlando wanna get together?


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

man ive been trying to make this happen since feburary but no luck..a location is needed an to get more people i figured central florida would be best but me being in south fla its hard for me.. and no1 from central florida wanted to have any input..

if you can find or get a possible location that is safe it would be good..somwhere like a local hooters in tampa etc would be good but some1 in tampa has to help out..


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

i think there is going to be a sq event in miami on the 14th of november
Universal Audio

Calendar


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

I might be able to make this one. Is anyone else planning on being there?


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

im going to be there.. its short notice but i only got word this morning that there was going to be one and its confirmed..i spoke to the promoter and he said there is going to be an official event


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I certainly won't be competing, but I will try to make it down there for this. If anything else, it would be cool to meet you, dizzle!


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

no problem check your pm


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Come on, Miami guys, let's get out to this one. It would be nice to meet some of you, and to hear some decent systems. I will be attending...


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

not very long again guys!


----------



## signguymick (Nov 15, 2010)

I met a few of you in Miami today I will be posting competitions here now as well next sq event will be dec the 5th look for us on Facebook (Extreme SPL Promotions- group and buisiness) and on here now


----------



## hallsc (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I missed this one guys; thought for sure I was gonna be there. Did anyone get any pictures?


----------



## vidizzle (May 30, 2008)

apparently from the small crowd that was there it was discussed an mentioned that iasca are looking to start some sq competition begining of 2011 up in daytona!

but i emailed moe to ask him about future plans an stuff an will update when i get feedback from him

the promoter for spl in south fl said he has no problem hosting sq shows either...


----------

